# После второй беременности появились боли в спине. Не знаю, что делать дальше...



## Anna Mart (21 Авг 2018)

Мне 32 года.  Работаю. Двое деток.  

После второй беременности появились боли в спине. После родов прошло 3,6 года.Месяц назад резкая боль в спине и не смогла встать в течение четырёх суток. Испугалась очень(потом постепенно начала ходить и садиться. Но боли есть. Прокололи дома 10 дней медокалм, мелоксикам, мельгамму.  Лечитесь 10 дней в стационаре . Капали не знаю что, кололи диклофенак и трамадол тоже 10 дней. Боль значительно меньше.  В большинстве когда хожу много.  

Сейчас пью таблетки медокалм 150 мг 2р/д;ксефокалм 1р/д;карбамазепин 1/2 1р/д на ночь. Невролог сказал пока боли совсем не уйдут лфк ,массаж делать нельзя. Что боли уходят как правило в течении 1-3 мес. С операцией сказала пока можно подождать и попробовать лечить консервативно. Стараюсь пока больше отдыхать. 

Как быть дальше?  Очень переживаю  ((( На мрт установили грыжи l3-l4;l4-l5 без защемления нерва;l5-s1 с возможным защемлением.  Остеохондроз. Снимки и заключение мрт с полным описанием прилагаю.


----------



## La murr (21 Авг 2018)

@Anna Mart, здравствуйте!
Снимки не очень удачно разместились.
О том, как это правильно сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Авг 2018)

Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу, мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## Anna Mart (21 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте. Спасибо за ответ. У нас нет такого доктора. Нужно будет искать где то поблизости.  Как долго такое состояние вообще будет?  Я про боли что остались и скованность.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Авг 2018)

@Anna Mart, только экстрасенс может дать ответ на поставленный вопрос.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Авг 2018)

Так стало лучше от лечения.
Долго, это да, но лучше.
Лфк и массаж можно.
Очевидно не знают, как правильно.
Тему про правильно поведение при боли в спине нашли?


----------



## Anna Mart (22 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте.  Стало лучше.  Поясница болит после того как долго хожу,но больше сейчас болит между лопаток. Может это от того что боюсь напрягать в крестцовом отделе? Про правильное поведение в спине нашла ,что нужно исключить наклоны и резкие повороты. Так же поднятие тяжестей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Авг 2018)

На форуме есть тема про правильное поведение при боли в спине, и там главное не отказ от тяжести, а правильно поднимать и правильную тяжесть.
Тема про корсеты найдите, про лфк.
Все есть, что не найдёте, подскажем!


----------



## Anna Mart (25 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На форуме есть тема про правильное поведение при боли в спине, и там главное не отказ от тяжести, а правильно поднимать и правильную тяжесть.
> Тема про корсеты найдите, про лфк.
> Все есть, что не найдёте, подскажем!


Спасибо.  Ознакомилась


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2018)

Все понятно?
С высотой корсета определились.
Максимальный груз для женщин грузчиков, нашли ?


----------



## Anna Mart (25 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, нет. Это я не поняла. О тяжёлом, да.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2018)

Для корсет до 30 см, а для работы, если не болит но надо тягать по 13-15 кг, то лучше одеть корсет 20 см


----------



## Anna Mart (25 Авг 2018)

Спасибо. Правильно выбрать могут помочь в ортопед. магазине?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2018)

Не всегда. Лучше озвучьте нам их предложение


----------



## Anna Mart (25 Авг 2018)

Хорошо.  Я в понедельник схожу и напишу ,что они могут предложить. С Вами тогда определимся. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2018)

Лучше с фото, и с размерами по задней части, чтобы не искать в интернете


----------



## Anna Mart (25 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо.


----------



## Anna Mart (29 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте.  Сходила в салон там сказали привозят корсеты на заказ. Какой доктор скажет. Бывают у них эластичные,с упругими пластинами,усиленные  (металлические пластины). Фотографии делать было нечего с чего на данный момент.  Городок у нас маленький и особо нет спроса.  Как же быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2018)

Где живете?


----------



## Anna Mart (29 Авг 2018)

Волгоградская область.  Не далеко от Жирновска.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2018)

По почте долго наш будет идти.
Завтра подскажу какой фирмы.


----------



## Anna Mart (29 Авг 2018)

Спасибо! Буду ждать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2018)

Завтра здесь напомните.


----------



## Anna Mart (30 Авг 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Завтра здесь напомните.


Как сможете напишите пожалуйста о корсете. Какой нужен.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Авг 2018)

Лучше Норма 20 см. Но это надо нам высылать по почте.
У них спросите любой 20 см, как вариант Forsa F605 или F5210


----------



## Anna Mart (30 Авг 2018)

Хорошо, спасибо. Я сегодня уточню и напишу.


----------



## Anna Mart (30 Авг 2018)

Сейчас есть такой. Остальное на заказ. Подойдёт?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Авг 2018)

Можно. 
Одевать пониже


----------



## Anna Mart (30 Авг 2018)

Тогда хорошо.  Спасибо за совет.  Скажите ещё пожалуйста сколько его по времени можно носить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Авг 2018)

Когда болит, сколько хотите, это как костыль.
А когда не болит, то когда работаете, а в любой работе хорошо бы делать перерывы каждые два часа минут по 15.


----------



## Anna Mart (30 Авг 2018)

Поняла. Спасибо.  Скажите пожалуйста где я могу найти упражнения которые Вы рекомендуете? Которые мне подойдут. А то я не совсем тут понимаю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Авг 2018)

На моем сайте - полезные советы. 
Нашли сайт?


----------



## Anna Mart (30 Авг 2018)

Я вот где то его видела, а теперь потеряла и не могу найти  (


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Авг 2018)

1. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*
2.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*
3. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*
4. *Профилактические упражнения для равномерного развития мышц тела*


----------



## Anna Mart (30 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!


----------

